# Apple 'device not supported' from Helix USB card.



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all. 

I'm not entirely sure which section this belongs in but thought it is sort of computer tech related and figured here might be a good place. Appologies if it needs moving.

I'm using an Ipod Touch 6th edition as my main source, fed through an official USB 3 powered camera kit and out to a Helix processor that has a USB card in.

In theory this works well and has done for a while, with the Ipod handling music and the camera kit charging the ipod as I go - perfect.

However, I took the system out for a while during which IOS went through 11 and now onto 12. Now when I connect it up, the ipod says 'device not supported' as soon as I plug the USB to Helix lead into the camera kit.

It still passes the audio through but stops the charging on my ipod, so the battery gets caned and runs out quickly.

Have tried all sorts - restarts, new cables, blowing out connectors, my iphone (which is also on IOS12) and nothing makes a difference.

Helix refered me to their UK distributor who kindly told me it is Apples fault. Apple don't understand and I am now stuck. 

Can't help but think that it is something as trivial as Helix need to pay Apple to 'use' their products, they haven't so they are unsupported in IOS12.

Can't go back to an earlier IOS and don't really want to jailbreak the ipod to do it, although I might have to I guess.

Anybody have any thoughts of suggestions on how to get the sill ipod to charge?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

from what i understand it is apples "fault" but has nothing to do with helix needing to pay apple. Its just an update which causes some things to not work like they used to


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Try plugging a non powered USB Hub into the CCK and then plugging the helix into the Hub. Solved the Device not supported for me.
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-4-Port...d=1551047590&s=gateway&sr=8-3&tag=googhydr-20


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Apple probably updated to their own version of a standard USB audio output.

I dunno, lets call it Apple Digiplay, or Apple Lighting Audio (would they get sued?)

Either way I am sure it will cost more for some reason 


That being said, it could be an issues where the output was reconfigured.

The other user's suggestion I think also has merit about the power.


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.



I just this morning tried a USB hub, both powered and unpowered.
Both the same error.


For now I am just going to use it as is and maybe look to use QI charging with my Iphone X instead of using the iPod with no charge. Trouble is the phone is a work phone and only has about 30GB free for music.


Also fancy going back to andoid to use USB audio player and USB out, but again that has its problems with charging.


These things should be simple !!


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Bit of a follow up to this. I tried all sorts to get the Apple USB 3.0 camera connection kit to charge my ipod whilst using the USB out to a Helix P Six.


Nothing worked and in the end I took a gamble on buying a 3rd party camera connection unit. Not expecting much but it works !


Throws up the error 'Only one device can be connected at once' when I drop the ipod into its cradle, but all works well and charges the ipod.


Seems to also work on IOS 12.4 devices too as my iPhone X does exactly the same.


I can put a link to the exact product I bought if it is of interest and allowed by the forum.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Twonks said:


> I can put a link to the exact product I bought if it is of interest and allowed by the forum.


Always. Someone is going to search this problem even if they aren't willing to post a question. Never withhold knowledge.


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> Always. Someone is going to search this problem even if they aren't willing to post a question. Never withhold knowledge.


No problem, here it is. 
Although I am in the Uk, hopefully it can be found elsewhere. 

Elecjoy USB Camera Adapter, USB 3.0 Female Otg Adapter Cable with USB Power Interface Data Sync Charge Cable,No App Required 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B078YLPTL3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2joLCb13FC8TN


----------

